# Shifter questions



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

My 69 has the slap shifter and console. What other shifters, ratchet, his and hers, etc will fit in my console without chopping it up? I kind of want a his and hers or a b&m ratchet but I don't want to chop up my console. Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a 68 only dual gate is a direct fit
NOT a 67 
your shifter should ratchet if your in first push the shift knob towards the glove box
it should stop in 2nd.... let up a bit push into third,,,
Scott


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

It won't change from 1st to second or second to third unless it's in the normal position. Like the shifter doesn't go far enough forward to shift before it hits the stop.


----------

